# Gable frieze



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm redoing the soffit in aluminum on our house and we have a couple gable ends with brick below them. ( front of house )
I have already put the aluminum soffit on.
As an after thought and to give the house a little bit of detail, I'm thinking a frieze board look.

Do you think it would look best not having the J channel showing or showing.
All I would have to do now is nail up a 1x4 then cover it with aluminum while locking the aluminum onto the J channel, thus covering it up. Or, take up the soffit material and channel, nail up a larger 1x6, then attach the soffit material?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

not


----------



## moeman (Nov 5, 2010)

hey red, why don't you just bend the j into you freeze. Not much more mat'l, but a better look.
Moe


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

moeman said:


> hey red, why don't you just bend the j into you freeze. Not much more mat'l, but a better look.
> Moe



Dont know what you mean


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i think he's saying bend the j/frieze together


----------



## CSinMa (Mar 4, 2012)

*F-channel*

I usually use an F-channel nailed to the wall and tuck the soffit into the F-channel, then the frieze board covers the channel.


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

> i think he's saying bend the j/frieze together


Okay, make it as one.



> I usually use an F-channel nailed to the wall and tuck the soffit into the F-channel, then the frieze board covers the channel.


Ours is an F channel. Pretty much just meant a channel type of product.

Your way is the way Im thinking.
Ill presume it looks good then, more natural?


----------



## CSinMa (Mar 4, 2012)

*F-channel*

I always have done it this way and it allows ice dammed water to escape through to the outside rather than a full bent pc of aluminum soffit and frieze which traps water in the wall. Build:thumbup: it in New England for New England weather, I always say.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yea..ice dams in those gable ends is terrible


----------



## CSinMa (Mar 4, 2012)

*Gable*

Oh, my mistake Tom, I was thinking this was for a "soffit" not a gable soffit. that changes EVERYTHING.:whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i was just funnin ya:whistling


----------



## CSinMa (Mar 4, 2012)

*Gable frieze board*

Wrapping aluminum on a gable "rake" is fine as long as the top is bent to tuck under the roofing shingles otherwise, totally useless and does trap water behind it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

well i don't think thats right but Red is talking about a frieze under the gable soffit


----------



## Sampietro (Apr 14, 2011)

If its not that much work to take down the soffit and j. I always use f channel with a frieze board. Most f channel is only 1/2" so when frieze board goes up it's a very clean look IMO. If its to much work mabe go with 5/4" that might get you flush with the j.


----------



## CSinMa (Mar 4, 2012)

*Aluminum coil top bend*

Tom, you don't think what is right? bending the top of aluminum on rake boards or rake moulding to tuck under shingles? you have to think like a raindrop my friend.
if aluminum is just flat on the top water DOES get in there.
I assume the rake board has the aluminum as well as the frieze board and gable soffit.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

how does bending back on to the roof seal the gap between the shingle and the roof?

i think it's better to be just a tiny bit smarter than a drop of water...my friend:thumbup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

are any of you guys using that vinyl f/soffit j?i can't stand that stuff:no:


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> how does bending back on to the roof seal the gap between the shingle and the roof?
> 
> i think it's better to be just a tiny bit smarter than a drop of water...my friend:thumbup:


Hmmm.....smarter than water you say??? It should be so simple :jester:


----------



## Sampietro (Apr 14, 2011)

CSinMa said:


> Tom, you don't think what is right? bending the top of aluminum on rake boards or rake moulding to tuck under shingles? you have to think like a raindrop my friend.
> if aluminum is just flat on the top water DOES get in there.
> I assume the rake board has the aluminum as well as the frieze board and gable soffit.


So what you are saying if I am understanding correctly is you do all rake metal first before roof? Unless their is no drip edge otherwise how would you get the metal under the drip.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

just a bit:jester:water isn't always so smart:sneaky2:


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

The reason I'm doing redoing the soffit, is I'm redoing the roof, fascia metal, gutters.
When I redo the siding ( next year ) I can just do the siding and nothing else to worry about.

The gable rake, will have a 1 x 2 trim up towards the roof line.
PVC coated wood grained aluminum is formed to give a natural wood fascia look ( meaning it extends 3/4 of an inch down from the soffit )

The 1x2 cover will act as the drip edge like flashing extending on the roof. ( no drip edge look though )

The frieze board will just add more natural detail.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

oh...then i would just wait till you do the siding


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

if you going to make a j bend on the bottom Red,may i suggest a starter nailed over the soffit,hook the facia round it will eliminate the need to bottom nail it


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

photo I just took. The gable fascia.

The eave fascia does'nt have the upper bend ( no picture.)
I imagine you get the idea though.

The bottom flange gets riveted to the soffit

The upper bend meets the bottom of the wood trim. The trim piece gets covered and is fastened from the bottom with rivets.

I suppose I could still use the concealed fastener detail,
but my hem at the bottom attachment point is only 1/2" 
Everything is already bent up.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i see :thumbsup:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

CSinMa said:


> Tom, you don't think what is right? bending the top of aluminum on rake boards or rake moulding to tuck under shingles? you have to think like a raindrop my friend.
> if aluminum is just flat on the top water DOES get in there.
> I assume the rake board has the aluminum as well as the frieze board and gable soffit.


Kind of the purpose of having drip edge on so the cap / fascia goes under it.


----------



## CSinMa (Mar 4, 2012)

*dripedge*



Sampietro said:


> So what you are saying if I am understanding correctly is you do all rake metal first before roof? Unless their is no drip edge otherwise how would you get the metal under the drip.


exactly, if there is already drip edge on the gable then no bend is fine, I am talking about a roof gable that has no drip edge, because where I come from, most of the roofs we see and repair have no dripedge on gables, that is a re-roofing thing, not an original design.:wallbash:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> are any of you guys using that vinyl f/soffit j?i can't stand that stuff:no:


Never :no: Don't know anyone around here that even uses vinyl soffit.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i don't see much gable fascia rot under the many ft of aluminum trim removal ive done:no:

hitting your head like that is not goin to make you any smarter:blink:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> if you going to make a j bend on the bottom Red,may i suggest a starter nailed over the soffit,hook the facia round it will eliminate the need to bottom nail it


Tom, on this how are you then nailing the fascia to stay put?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

a couple of options my steel hanging friend

on a ''double bend'' ill shoot trim nails in the crease

sometimes i'm able to incorporate the fastening into the drip

i also am not shy about using construction adhesive when i feel it's needed


----------



## CSinMa (Mar 4, 2012)

*fascia*



red_cedar said:


> The reason I'm doing redoing the soffit, is I'm redoing the roof, fascia metal, gutters.
> When I redo the siding ( next year ) I can just do the siding and nothing else to worry about.
> 
> The gable rake, will have a 1 x 2 trim up towards the roof line.
> ...


Thats pretty much how I was seeing it. 
my initial point (before I was rudely interupted) was : if you are bending aluminum to cover the wood trim near the gable roof line, I would bend the top to cover edge of the roof. then install water and ice barrier and/or 30 lb felt paper over the bent aluminum thus stopping wind driven rain from getting behind it. Good luck


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

> i also am not shy about using construction adhesive when i feel it's needed


Im not shy about useing some kind of sealant ( caulking ) Holds it in place and helps it not rattle in the wind. Took some off before and it took some wood with it.




> I would bend the top to cover edge of the roof.


That's my plan and what is made up up already. A cover for the trim that also acts as a gable edge metal. Generally though, I place the gable roof flashings on top of the underlayment. Basically the trim flashing is shaped the same as a J channel, just bigger. 

kind of a pain in the rear doing it this way, due to all the gable fascia metal and trim needs to be on before the shingle go on.



> Good luck


Thanks!


In a few weeks I'll be asking for help/ ideas as how to have our 2 roof dormers look. Materials to use
Want to do some trim mouldings on the roof edges, dormer corners and face.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

interrupted?..how do you do that on here?:blink:

you were talkin ice dams in the gables not me:no:


----------

